# Carte Wifi USB SFR 3G+ et Leopard



## Arno (4 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de prendre une carte wifi internet 3G+ chez SFR (la clé blanche USB). J'ai installé les drivers Mac depuis le cd d'install filé avec, puis ai lancé le programme "Vodafone Mobile Connect" (version 3G 2.07.03.00).

Je connecte ma clé, je lance le programme et rentre ma code PIN. Là une petite lumière verte apparaît (cad que je peux me connecter), j'appuie alors sur le bouton connecter, et puis plus rien. Le programme ne répond plus, je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter :mouais:

Est-ce qqu'un a le même genre de problème ? Comment faire que ça marche ? Depuis ce week-end, j'ai installé Leopard et suis en OSX 10.5.1.

J'ai comme l'impression que SFR devrait sortir une nouvelle version de son soft pour qu'il marche sous Leopard. Je me trompe ? Merci bcp de vos posts.


----------



## Arno (5 Décembre 2007)

Quelqu'un a une idée svp ?
Grazzie mille !!!


----------



## CMEA (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai le même pb que toi, à part que ça a fonctionné au moins une fois, depuis plus rien, retour sur mon disque externe sur lequel je boote en tiger. J'ai cherché sur les forums en anglais mais mon niveau n'est pas suffisant pour en saisir les subtilités.
Si tu trouves une solution, je suis preneur, j'ai rien trouvé sur le site sfr. 
A +


----------



## cesaroctave (11 Janvier 2008)

j'ai le même problème avec ma clé usb 3g de vodafone SFR sur léopard.
ca marchait parfaitement avec tiger, mais rien à faire sur léopard.
j'ai un message qui s'affiche depuis connexion a internet qui me demande d'entrer un mot de passe, alors qu'il n'y en a pas. Le code pin est suffisant. Chez sfr, ils en perdent leur latin.
Quelqu'un a t-il le même problème que moi et si oui, a-t-il trouvé la solution?
Merci de me répondre.


----------



## macaddicted (30 Janvier 2008)

je viens de commander cette clé ....... du neuf ?


----------



## macaddicted (31 Janvier 2008)

macaddicted a dit:


> je viens de commander cette clé ....... du neuf ?




bonne nouvelle nouvelle version compatible léopard depuis hier  

http://www.business.vodafone.com/si...vity/40_software/software/10_latest/p_mac.jsp

faut insister car le serveur est un peu débordé !


----------



## CMEA (1 Février 2008)

Merci pour le lien, mais dur d'y aller, impossible aujourd'hui. Je verrai lundi.


----------



## macaddicted (1 Février 2008)

va savoir pourquoi, ça marche mieux avec firefox que safari  
aprés plusieurs essais infructueux avec safari j'ai essayé firefox et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de VMC à la deuxième tentative


----------

